

DNS API provider Zerigo acquired by 8x8 - jm3
http://www.zerigo.com/news/zerigo-acquired-by-8x8

======
jm3
Slightly nervous about this, as I've just moved 15 domains over to Zerigo
after reading @stammy's endorsement of them…

